# Look what somebody found on the side of the road!!!  MORE PICS PG 6



## KellyHM (Feb 12, 2012)

Somebody found this little girl on the side of the road and brought her in to me at the clinic.  She was unresponsive when she got here, temp of 84* F, and blood sugar too low to read.  Got her in the incubator with an IV and IV dextrose and within 5 minutes she was sitting up.  Here's to hoping she survives.  I need to find an Albon dose because I can almost guarantee she has coccidia and who knows what else.  Guess I have a new bottle baby if she makes it.  Looks to be 3-4 days old.  Isn't she the cutest thing ever?!?!?


----------



## dianneS (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, that poor little thing.  I wonder how she ended up by the side of the road?  So tiny and helpless.  Thank god someone picked her up and brought her to you.  How wonderful that your there to care for her.  Good luck with her and keep us posted, she's adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2012)

She is just precious. That is great that you are able to give her what she needs. I think Albon is 1cc per 10 lbs but not positive.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2012)

Why do you get all the luck????

Gorgeous, sure hope she makes it!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow - Glad she is with someone who can help her.  I would not be able to help.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 12, 2012)

What a beautiful little Nubian.


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 12, 2012)

Hahaha Roll.  I thought it was you that loved the non-frosted ears and I thought of you when she came in!


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, and she is now standing and sucked down 8 oz of milk.  I think she wants to live.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 12, 2012)

The gods have a way of directing innocent babies to those who can care for them.......

She is cute I wish her the best and I am so glad she found you.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2012)

OK, please, PUH-lease....air mail her to me?  PLEASE???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> OK, please, PUH-lease....air mail her to me?  PLEASE???


I know. THERE ARE NO goat owners around me. You'd have to travel at least and hour to find a baby on the side of the road.... 
   BOY, it's cute!!!!


----------



## Missy (Feb 12, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Why do you get all the luck????
> 
> Gorgeous, sure hope she makes it!


X2

I want her!!! SOOOO jealous!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

How about a new picture?


----------



## hcppam (Feb 12, 2012)

Bless your heart  please keep us updated.


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2012)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> SI need to find an Albon dose because I can almost guarantee she has coccidia and who knows what else.  Guess I have a new bottle baby if she makes it.  Looks to be 3-4 days old.


Wow.  Glad she was brought to you.

Here's the albon information  that you asked for.  But if you think she's only 3-4 days old, it cannot be coccidia as that takes 3 weeks to "bloom", but of course a fecal would tell you for sure since her condition could have you thinking that she's younger than she is.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 12, 2012)

Just give me 5 minutes in a room alone with whoever left her by the side of the road.  I'm just sayin......


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Just give me 5 minutes in a room alone with whoever left her by the side of the road.  I'm just sayin......


Amen to that sister.....


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2012)

Let me follow them home first, so I can steal the rest of their goats...

Jerks....


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 12, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Let me follow them home first, so I can steal the rest of their goats...
> 
> Jerks....


OK, here is the plan, You hold em, I'll hit em...and then while they are down we grab the goats and run....split the goats up when we get home.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well KellyHM lives in Florida.  It is suppose to be in the low 20's here tomorrow, I think a field trip to Florida sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm so glad you have her and I hope she does great.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 12, 2012)

She is really cute!


----------



## crazyland (Feb 12, 2012)

Adorable!
She is welcome to live with my bottle babies!


----------



## hcppam (Feb 12, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Let me follow them home first, so I can steal the rest of their goats...
> 
> Jerks....


LOL. Got that right.


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys crack me up.  You are welcome to come visit but we're not exactly having Florida weather...my pasture was white this morning.  Ugh.  Baby came home with me last night, is in my bathroom with a diaper on.  Eating great.  Fecal was full of coccidia, but she is just barely getting her horn buds, so she can't be too old.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

Where are the updated pictures?   What is her name?  Why a diaper and not just puppy pads.   How much is she eating?  How much does she weigh?   Details we want details.  We have G.A.S.

And did she get Albon?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 13, 2012)

Awww, glad she is doing well. I think she needs to come on over here & get a little colostrum from Enya to give her a boost


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 13, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Where are the updated pictures?   What is her name?  Why a diaper and not just puppy pads.   How much is she eating?  How much does she weigh?   Details we want details.  We have G.A.S.
> 
> And did she get Albon?


  I think we're going to call her Valentine.  Miracle was too cheesy for me.  The diaper is so she can walk around and not make a giant mess.  They don't exactly go where you want them to.  And I already have diapers on hand since I have a 1 year old.  She's about 5 lbs, started on albon yesterday.  Pics soon...I'm at work now.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh how adorable she is. And so lucky to have been found and brought to where she will be loved.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> I think we're going to call her Valentine.  Miracle was too cheesy for me.  The diaper is so she can walk around and not make a giant mess.  They don't exactly go where you want them to.  And I already have diapers on hand since I have a 1 year old.  She's about 5 lbs, started on albon yesterday.  Pics soon...I'm at work now.


Valentine,  I love the name.   I agree, Miracle would be pretty cheesy.  

What is the dose for Albon?   (cc's per pound, frequency, duration)    

Five pounds, she IS tiny (for a nubian anyway).  The cat, probably could have actually dragged her in.    

How does your one year old feel about sharing her diapers?    

She is a lovely color.  

Lucky you!


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 13, 2012)

She got 2cc of albon yesterday and will get 1cc one a day for another 9 days.  My son could care less about sharing his diapers and he loves giving her a bottle, although he tries to hold it upright and then she just sucks air.  She was also completely covered in lice...ugh...so she got dusted with pyrethrin powder before I brought her home.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

Ugh, lice!  I hate lice.   

Poor baby, she must have been so miserable.   What is her personality like?


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 13, 2012)

Poor little baby. Such a rough start. Glad you got her.


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 14, 2012)

Her personality is great...super sweet, up my rear constantly looking for a bottle, tries to jump in my lap when I sit down.  So basically, a normal annoying bottle baby.    Here's a pic I took of her this morning.  Sorry it's kinda dark.  She is all black with brown on her ears, tail, and a perfect brown "cap" on top of her head.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 14, 2012)

She is just too sweet! I'm so glad she is doing so well for you!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 14, 2012)

Have been waiting for an updated pictures, thanks!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)

So cute. I love the diaper, too funny!!


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness. She is so adorable. I love the diaper on her. I am also glad to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 14, 2012)

Seriously, I'll give you five hundred bazillion dollars.....BRING HER TO ME~!

(sitting here stomping my feet and throwing a hissy fit)


----------



## hcppam (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for the pic and update.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 14, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Seriously, I'll give you five hundred bazillion dollars.....BRING HER TO ME~!
> 
> (sitting here stomping my feet and throwing a hissy fit)


All you got is five hundred bazillion????  I'll DOUBLE IT and come to get her in person!  She is just SO PRECIOUS to look at and SO SO lucky to have crossed paths with you!  Those floppy ears and that diaper have me smitten!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she is a beautiful little girl.  Look at those LONG ears!   She is going to be a LOVELY doe.  And black too.   I love black goats.   I'd be happy to arm wrestle Roll Farms for her, should you decide that you need to give her away as a prize.


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 14, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Seriously, I'll give you five hundred bazillion dollars.....BRING HER TO ME~!
> 
> (sitting here stomping my feet and throwing a hissy fit)


  I don't do cold weather.  I think you had better come and get her.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 15, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Seriously, I'll give you five hundred bazillion dollars.....BRING HER TO ME~!
> 
> (sitting here stomping my feet and throwing a hissy fit)


Yeah, dont settle for that low offer, hun.  Push for the fudge.  WITH peanut butter.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2012)

*sigh*

I don't drive near Atlanta, GA.

Unfortunately, that blasted place is between you and I.

Guess I'll keep my 500 bazillion.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, I can always have her bred when she is big enough and then share her babies.  And I do make an amazing cheesecake with peanut butter.   But it is a pretty long drive to Florida.

I am IN LOVE!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> I don't drive near Atlanta, GA.
> 
> ...


Not driving near Atlanta is a wise move indeed. lol Perhaps you can meet a ways north of Atlanta at my farm. I won't hide her in the closet til you leave, I promise


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 15, 2012)

No, no, she's mine.  I swear.   I win!  by default, or cheesecake or something.


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmmmm, I have good bargaining here...cheesecake, fudge, what else?    And you don't have to go through Atlanta to get here.  My in-laws drive down from ohio and they avoid Atlanta.  Me, I take a plane.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2012)

Me trying to board a plane w/ her....

"This?  A goat?  Why no, it's the latest thing...genetically modified luggage...she eats my clothes and then spits them back out for me when I get where I'm going...."


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Me trying to board a plane w/ her....
> 
> "This?  A goat?  Why no, it's the latest thing...genetically modified luggage...she eats my clothes and then spits them back out for me when I get where I'm going...."


I am glad she spits them out instead of the other end.  

If she is under 20 lbs she fly in the cabin.  I read somewhere food animals are not charged as pets are.  Of course they used lobsters as an example for a live animal that is not charged to fly.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Me trying to board a plane w/ her....
> 
> "This?  A goat?  Why no, it's the latest thing...genetically modified luggage...she eats my clothes and then spits them back out for me when I get where I'm going...."


 O.k. I'M MAKING A DEAL.  Give her to me and you get  free goat feed and $100,000,000,000,000,000.00 plus my secret chocolate cake recipe.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got a question. If all of you people have goats like you say you do.....welll.....how in the heck do you still have all that money??? lol


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I've got a question. If all of you people have goats like you say you do.....welll.....how  do you still have all that money??? lol


Mmm. This is magical money that you can't buy anything with! I's just fun to have.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 15, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I've got a question. If all of you people have goats like you say you do.....welll.....how in the heck do you still have all that money??? lol


Maybe the goats spit that out also.  I really need one of those money spittin goats.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't have any money.  But I won by default remember.  AND I make cheesecake.  Really great cheesecake.  Plus, I love her more than any of you.  So there.   That's why She is mine.   See,  and I understand her cuteness.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 15, 2012)

Somehow, I have a feeling that all rational reasoning has gone out the window by way of G.A.S.  Anyone agree?


----------



## animalmom (Feb 15, 2012)

Since when does one need rational reasoning when lusting after a little sweetie goatie?

Rational?  Rational?  I don't need to be no stinking rational when it comes to goats!

Burp, so sorry, very bad GAS attack.

LOL


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 15, 2012)

I have an idea!  Why don't you all send me your best fudge/cheesecake/etc and I'll pick a winner!


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 15, 2012)

More adorable pics of Valentine!

Checking out the great outdoors:






Running from the mean old turkeys:


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 15, 2012)

She looks great! Way too adorable too!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 15, 2012)

Adorable.  Speechless.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2012)

Holy goats is she cute!!!


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 15, 2012)

ooooooooooooooooh,  she is adorable.   I've got 16 days for my expected kidding date.   I love nubians and their long ears.

great job with her!!!   give her a big hug and a kiss for me.


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 15, 2012)

I really love her color.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 15, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I've got a question. If all of you people have goats like you say you do.....welll.....how in the heck do you still have all that money??? lol


Money? What money?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh, now I really want her.  She is BEAUTIFUL.  I love her.


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Since when does one need rational reasoning when lusting after a little sweetie goatie?
> 
> Rational?  Rational?  I don't need to be no stinking rational when it comes to goats!
> 
> ...


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm never gonna give up on my love for her....I'll just have to do it from wayyy up here in Indiana.

Why, oh WHY...is it that every purty goat I really want has to be a goobermillion miles away / unavailable????


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 15, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm never gonna give up on my love for her....I'll just have to do it from wayyy up here in Indiana.
> 
> Why, oh WHY...is it that every purty goat I really want has to be a goobermillion miles away / unavailable????


Sniff.  

I understand, Rolls. Really I do.  Lil Freeny is a goobermillion miles away from me.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 16, 2012)

she is purty


----------

